

Adobe CEO accuses Microsoft of trying to muscle into the web video market - razorburn
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/nov/04/adobe-flash-player-microsoft-silverlight

======
halo
Wow. How unexpected. A company criticising their main/only competitor.

